# pkg_add not working



## dpalme (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a fresh install of 7.1 on a dedicated server.  

7.1-RELEASE-p5

I am attempting to install the perl5.6 package, so I have done the following:

```
cd /usr/ports/lang

pkg_add -v perl5.6
```
I get the following error:

```
64-150-176-124# pkg_add -v perl5.6
Requested space: 2048 bytes, free space: 141433978880 bytes in /var/tmp/instmp.dvMfUK
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: +CONTENTS: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_add: tar extract of /usr/ports/lang/perl5.6 failed!
pkg_add: unable to extract table of contents file from '/usr/ports/lang/perl5.6' - not a package?
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2009)

Packages are not located in the ports tree.

Packages (binary installation)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html
Ports (source-based installation)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html

General overview:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## dpalme (Nov 7, 2009)

You are right, my bad...I just need to compile and install.  

Sorry for the stupid question


----------

